

Gitcoin.co is Social Philanthropy with Bitcoin. - cgcardona
http://www.gitcoin.co/

======
cgcardona
This is Carlos Cardona the creator and project lead of gitcoin.co.

Please let me know if you have any questions regarding gitcoin, our choice of
building on the coinbase api, our goals, or anything else.

Thanks Hacker News community!

